# simple police caution



## martinandmanda (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, im new on this and have recently lodged my visa application for PR 175 CSL. I would just like a little bit of advice if it is not too much trouble. On the application form it asked if either my husband or I had any convictions to which I replied NO. However, in June 09 my husband was issued with a simple caution! All my fault as I called the police on him. I was drunk and in one of my nasty moods. As i told the police i wanted him taken away for the night they did this and issued him with a caution in the morning. I felt and still do feel so ashamed as he really is a loving and caring husband who did not deserve that. 

It is my belief after reading the Home Office website that a simple caution is not a conviction, however, i am now worrying whether I should have declared this simple caution on our application!!

Any advice out there for me would be appreciated

manda


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

If they wanted to know about cautions, they would've asked for cautions. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, I hope that you made it up to your husband


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, Don't worry as it needs to be a conviction to show up. Something that has gone to court....it will be fine....ellisa


----------

